# Foreign language songs/canciones de lenguas extranjeras/chansons en langue etrangere



## dalsgaard (Aug 14, 2010)




----------



## antiant (Jul 4, 2010)

http://personalitycafe.com/book-music-movie-reviews/28531-share-your-favorite-foreign-music.html


----------



## Catenaccio (May 2, 2011)

Classic tropical style party song. This is the Argentinean equivalent of So You Think You Can Dance for celebrities...can you imagine this being allowed on American Prime Time TV? LOL...and to think this girl dated a leading economist here!


----------



## caramel_choctop (Sep 20, 2010)

Silbermond (German) is fantastic.
And _Rain_ by Chloe Agnew (set to the second movement of Vivaldi's _Winter_) is sung in Italian.
Pokarekare Ana - Hayley Westenra.
Actually Hayley Westenra does a lot of non-English songs.


----------



## Catenaccio (May 2, 2011)

A good Argentinean pop band Miranda (I kind of have a fascination for the woman singer, alternative but high class):


----------



## Catenaccio (May 2, 2011)




----------



## V3n0M93 (May 20, 2010)




----------



## aibohphobia (Aug 7, 2011)




----------



## Catenaccio (May 2, 2011)

Who recognizes this cover?


----------



## Black Rabbit (Apr 15, 2010)




----------



## YourVeryFlesh (Aug 31, 2011)

Iceland is great for music!


----------



## tiredsighs (Aug 31, 2011)

Anything by Sigur Ros (Icelandic) or tAtU (Russian) are my favorites... I also like Kaizer's Orchestra (Norwegian)


----------



## Catenaccio (May 2, 2011)

This will be the most listened to Latin tune of the next months: (video is quite amusing)


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

Te amo <3





 

Muy linda  Denisse Guerrero... asi bonita! 





 
Wisin y Yandel <3


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

Gorgeous voice...





 


o.o *boy-yoing*


----------

